# [NARs] Raymond Goslow 3x3 with feet 31.16 single and 35.29 mean



## YouCubing (Feb 25, 2017)

this just happened, not even on cubecomps yet afaik

comp will be All Aboard, if anyone wants to check

edit: olook video


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 25, 2017)

Um

His first round avg means I didn't miss out on massive points

right


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 25, 2017)

up now


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 25, 2017)

GJ Raymond!

That's crazy!


----------



## ottozing (Feb 26, 2017)

Awesome stuff  Congrats on your first records, hopefully more to come!


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 26, 2017)

Congratulations, man. You really deserve this!


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 26, 2017)

rip Antoine and Rami

"Wow nice, finally the US is getting some feet contenders "
_Antoine Cantan, 1/2/17_


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 26, 2017)

Ayeeeeee get it Ray!!!!!


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice job Ray!


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 26, 2017)

I also give many congratulations to the narwhal


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 26, 2017)

and they say feet isn't competitive


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes man, I knew you could do it! You really deserve it, good job


----------



## Torch (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks everybody! Video is uploading now, should be up in about an hour.


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 26, 2017)

Goslow 4 WR 2017


----------



## Torch (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 26, 2017)

Yessss Ray, congrats! Great watching this in person! (Keep those feet safe now...)


----------



## Torch (Feb 27, 2017)

Reconstructions:



Spoiler: Solve 1 (37.17)



L' F2 L' B2 L2 F2 R' F2 U2 L U' L' U' L B F' D' B' U2 R

L' R' z' L' R' F L2 F2
x' y' F' U y' R L U L' R U' R'
y2 F U' F'
y L' U' L F' U' F U' y' R' U R
R U' y U' F'
R' F' U' F U R F' L' U' L U F
F2 U' F' U F U' R' F' L F' L' F' R F U'

63 QTM / 37.17 s = 1.69 QTPS





Spoiler: Solve 2 (37.54)



R B2 D2 B2 L B2 R' D2 U' R2 D B2 L' F2 U' L F D' R

x' F' L R U y' R2 B'
R' U R F' U' F
F U2 F' U y' R U' R'
U' U y' F' U y' R2 U' y F'
B' U' y R U' y F' U2 y' R y' F' L' U' L F
y' R' F' L F R F' L'
F' U' F' U' F U F U F U' F U'

61 QTM / 37.54 s = 1.62 QTPS





Spoiler: Solve 3 (31.16)



U' R' B U L U R D2 F D F2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L U2 R' D2

z2 L U' z' R' y' R2 U' x F' R U' y F'
x' y2 R U' y F2 U' F U' F' U' F
R' U' R U2 y2 R U R'
R' U' R U' R' U' R
y' R U R'
y' F' U2 y' R U R' U R U

47 QTM / 31.16 s = 1.51 QTPS



I tried to reconstruct as executed, but some places I just got lazy and wrote without the rotations.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 27, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> and they say feet isn't competitive


Probably because it isn't  jk jk


----------



## DanpHan (Feb 28, 2017)

torching the competition


----------



## Torch (Feb 28, 2017)

DanpHan said:


> torching the competition



LOL I'm probably changing my username really soon anyway


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 28, 2017)

Great job Ray! I had no doubt that you can do it! You better watch out though, because I'm coming for you. 
(I average 45 now so I'm not even close to you but hopefully I can get close with practice.)


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 28, 2017)

Torch said:


> LOL I'm probably changing my username really soon anyway


change to TheNarwhal please


----------



## Torch (Feb 28, 2017)

TCCuber said:


> Great job Ray! I had no doubt that you can do it! You better watch out though, because I'm coming for you.
> (I average 45 now so I'm not even close to you but hopefully I can get close with practice.)


I averaged 45 in November, anything is possible!


YouCubing said:


> change to TheNarwhal please


I was actually planning on going more professional (either RGoslow or Raymond Goslow) but I may just have to change my mind now...


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 28, 2017)

haha thanks. i went from 55 to 45 in 10 days so hopefully I can keep improving.


----------

